# Can't wait for 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Oldenstar for your info getting more excited now about our new van!
Just been on to the dealer to query front fog lights and roof ladder , We have a roof box from years ago when we used a tent ,dont know how practical it will be but might help storage for holidays!
The guy I spoke to confirmed the front fog lights and actually walked to a vehicle that had just come in to check and said ladder is a definate also. though reading past posts wonder if they are just for show!
I also asked if we could change the heating system to a webasto combi boiler which works of both gas and electric so when we are on hookup we could heat the van and not use diesal. That is going to be a miss from our CB .He said CI and tribute wont do it coz it would change the spec of the van.European laws etc. We might be able to do it at a later date.He suggested a fan heater but I wonder if these blow the electrics on the bollards etc . I totally realise the van isnt winterised neither is our CB its just weekend trips to the Lake District and Scottish Borders, Yorkshire Dales in winter
Thanks for the info on how the van drives and getting down narrow lanes is a big plus for where we 'll use it most.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

With regards to the ladders,only use if you do not exceed around 10 stone.Mine had to be straightened after somebody used them and they are only bolted to the rear doors which were never made for pulling against whilst you climb a ladder.With regards to the Roof Rails check them mine were only secured with sealant. They are now riveted.I have also seen one 550 where they have had a Cycle rack fitted on the back and the ladders have been removed leaving two brackets, did not look pleasing to the eye.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I can confirm that my 550 has roof cross members bolted to the roof which would make attaching a roof box easier. However because of the roof vent over the kitchen area the rear roof bar is about 4ft forward from the back of the van. This means I would have to actually be on the roof to access the box, and I don't know if that is feasible. This is why I have been pricing the bike rack and back box.
I would be delighted to be able to use a roof box (cheaper) if it is possible and I would welcome advice on that.
I think the diesel space heater is far and away the best heating option judging from user comments seen on this site.(I seem to remember both Grumpyman and another Tribute owner eulogising)
My plan is to have refillable gas cylinders from MTH, a storage box of some description, and then I think I am covered.
If your dealer does confirm the front fogs, then that is another request to my dealers, Kerrs. So far, apart from the fogs, they owe me the shower curtain, interior mirror, and English manual.
Incidentally when our 550 and Triumf's were parked side by side we noted that the alloy wheels were very different :roll: 
oldenstar


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*550*

Hi All
Hope you enjoy your 550 like we do, we have last years model great van to drive. The diesel heating is just the best better than gas/elec. As for the roof bars I think they are just for show, had a look on the roof does not look suitable for box. I took my ladder off it might not look great but its better for security. I hope you all have great and safe trips with the new van.

Bernie


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Also waiting on 550 model*

 
We are to take delivery of our Tribute 550 at the beginning of July - it is in the dealer's yard now so no problem there. We are getting a towbar fitted and a Thatcham 1 burglar alarm. We asked about mud flaps as there are holes for them to be attached. According to the dealer, we are the first folks to ask this?

Moving upwards (sizewise) from an Autosleeper Trooper, we are looking forward to more space and a larger bed. We tried the bed, my husband is 6 ft and we don't think it will be a problem with sleeping bags. I did remark I would need steps to get to the overcab locker.

I noticed someone making remarks about the small cooker? It is paradise compared to 2 pots touching on a 2 ring cooker. What gave us the most cause for concern were the blinds on the cab. Strangely I have not seen anyone mention those, either that or I need to go to Specsavers.
How do people carry their plates and cups, do you buy acrylic racks for them? That came as standard with the Trooper, however the Tribute is better value for money than a new one of those.

To the folks who are going to keep their smalls in the small cupboard. I made my own version of the wardrobe storage pockets you see nowadays. A piece of dowling at the top fitting through a top hem and pockets to suit the individual. They can carry shoes, cameras, smalls, anything you want. Make the dowelling smaller than the width of the wardrobe, sew ties onto the material at the top centre, in turn tie the ties on to the rail in the wardrobe. Stitch them firmly as the weight can pull the ties off! It can free the bottom of the wardrobe space.

We were shown the "tools" under the passenger seat, normally we carry a tool box as well. Am about to make a fabric tool roll which will probably go in the gas locker.

Thanks for all the tips and information received,

Jacobite


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Tribute crew-we are a happy, if often worried, gang.
I will be interested to know the cost of the mud flaps, as I have thought of it.
We carry two small folding steps, as I am 5'7 and SWMBO much smaller-therefore need step to properly access overcab.(why they didn't hinge it at the top with a stay I don't know). We also find the steps useful as footrests occasionally when sitting on the reversed cab seats, as the lower living area floor makes for a big drop-and dangling legs (see many posts on this).
The cab blinds look very flimsy but work remarkably well-I remarked on them to the dealer pre-delivery and he said they were as fitted to some other vans and he had had no problems reported-nevertheless I am very careful with them!
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Oldenstar *This is why I have been pricing the bike rack and back box. *Check about I visited a Dealer who wanted £180 for the cycle Rack and then £80 to fit it.
Went to my local Dealer £200 all in and no drilling.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Grumps
I assume you mean to carry the steps?
The steps (stools?)I am talking about are only about 6 to 8 inches high, with folding sides, and can be carried flat so they are about 1 to 2 inches thick only. They go easily behing drivers seat.
Incidentally fitted my roof box this morning-looks great but guess what???
On the 2 mile trip home from my sons, I lost my telescopic ladder :evil: 
Can you believe how stupid I can be? Yeah I know :twisted: 
*Placed* the ladder in its position astride the rear ladder, got chatting as you do-completely forgot to strap it on, and drove home.
Needless to say got home, realised my stupidity- retraced my steps, probably 5 minutes later-of course no sign of ladder.
Somebody will be having a good laugh, with a super ladder.
Not one of my better days-about£100 up the spout. Gnash gnash.
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

No sorry Paul meant a bike rack, sorry about your ladder though.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

'Think we can all agree that we are pretty happy with our Triganos. Few teething troubles aside.
Paul - oldenstar - really sorry to read about your ladder; hoping sonebody might hand it in to police maybe.

These here footrests. Do you know where they came from?
Me and my MBO could do with some. 

O.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Although I have the previous model (2006) the way I looked at it was like this.No doubt there are better quality ven ie Timberland but to buy one I would have needed to spend around another £14000.
Now if I was to say to you have the tribute and here is just £5000 to spend on it doing what improvements or accessories you would still be pounds in.What I can also most definitely say is I would not spend £40,000 on a high top van. (My own personal opinion so please not meant against anybody who took this choice.)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Otto (Paul)
Folding stools available readily-got mine www.healthhome.co.uk for £9.99-they are 21cm x 28cm x 20cm.
However since seen them cheaper in one of our local bargain shops.
HTH
Paul


----------

